# Hicksville Reservoir



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I had a few spare moments last night, and I began to worry that my supply of diesel fuel would evaporate if I didn't use it. I decided to burn some of the fuel and travel to Grantsville Reservoir in hopes of nailing some decent browns. Actually those hopes were quite small because of the heat. When I got there around 5:30, I was immediately reminded why I don't fish there. Freakin ******* scum. As soon as I opened my door the profanity and hillbilly odor washed in with the force of a tsunami. It invaded every orifice as though I were bathing in a sea of parasitic worms and flukes. I cringed. Staggering to the water I launched my pontoon. The fishing would be described by many as "fair". But I would describe it as "poor". Between 5:30 and 8:45 I landed 4 planter 'bows and missed about 6 more, all on various brown leech/bugger patterns.  Usually I do better on damsels and other little green things when going for planters but they didn't want 'em this time. 70 degree water and few fish on the finder didn't help. When dusk arrived, the dense cloud of white trash vapor began to disperse and I changed tactics to try for some browns. First cast, caught a 16" rainbow. Third cast, caught a 15" rainbow. I was thinking this may not be too bad. I thought wrong. From then until 11:00 I had only a couple small hits and landed no fish. On my way back to the truck I had a hard hit on my crawdad pattern but couldn't hook up  It could have been a big brown, or maybe a really pizzed off bass. So there's the report. I don't think its that great of a fishery in general, but if the browns are biting it can be fun. Just remember to bring some Hick Repellent or some good headphones if you go. Sorry no pics. If you want pics of some 10" rainbows just do a search for "Orvis1" or "LOAH" :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am not sure how to respond other than to say many fish over 20" have been posted by Orvis1 and Loah. Maybe UTOF might be a better fit for you? :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

El Matador said:


> I had a few spare moments last night, and I began to worry that my supply of diesel fuel would evaporate if I didn't use it. I decided to burn some of the fuel and travel to Grantsville Reservoir in hopes of nailing some decent browns. Actually those hopes were quite small because of the heat. When I got there around 5:30, I was immediately reminded why I don't fish there. Freakin ******* scum. As soon as I opened my door the profanity and hillbilly odor washed in with the force of a tsunami. It invaded every orifice as though I were bathing in a sea of parasitic worms and flukes. I cringed. Staggering to the water I launched my pontoon. The fishing would be described by many as "fair". But I would describe it as "poor". Between 5:30 and 8:45 I landed 4 planter 'bows and missed about 6 more, all on various brown leech/bugger patterns. Usually I do better on damsels and other little green things when going for planters but they didn't want 'em this time. 70 degree water and few fish on the finder didn't help. When dusk arrived, the dense cloud of white trash vapor began to disperse and I changed tactics to try for some browns. First cast, caught a 16" rainbow. Third cast, caught a 15" rainbow. I was thinking this may not be too bad. I thought wrong. From then until 11:00 I had only a couple small hits and landed no fish. On my way back to the truck I had a hard hit on my crawdad pattern but couldn't hook up  It could have been a big brown, or maybe a really pizzed off bass. So there's the report. I don't think its that great of a fishery in general, but if the browns are biting it can be fun. Just remember to bring some Hick Repellent or some good headphones if you go. Sorry no pics. *If you want pics of some 10" rainbows just do a search for "Orvis1" or "LOAH"* :wink:


Oh ****! You were going for the full offensive on this one man.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

wow this one is gonna get good! :twisted: If ya dont like the company than why do you go? Like you dont have a dirty foul mouth?


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> I am not sure how to respond other than to say many fish over 20" have been posted by Orvis1 and Loah. Maybe UTOF might be a better fit for you? :wink:


Yeah, I know. I'm glad you saw the humor though. UTOF? Haha, I don't visit there too often. I think I have like 1 post.



girlsfishtoo said:


> wow this one is gonna get good! :twisted: If ya dont like the company than why do you go? Like you dont have a dirty foul mouth?


Yeah, but usually I only think the swear word. I don't actually say it. It was kind of nice on this trip to be able to verbalize everything and not feel out of place. I cursed like a sailor each time I missed a hit.



Treehugnhuntr said:


> Oh ****! You were going for the full offensive on this one man.


With you as my bodyguard I have no fear of posting such comments. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

What a filthy, nasty boy !!! :shock:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Those are my kind of people. I'm right at home there.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Never fished Grantsville, but wouldn't mind reeling in a Skoal-fed brown of decent size. What type of lures should I use? Cut pieces of PBR cans with hooks? The notorious cigarette butt pattern posted on the old DWR forum in regards to the pond at Lagoon? :lol:

Should I bait up with a wad of chew in a roe sack? I bet that'd do well.



El Matador said:


> Sorry no pics. If you want pics of some 10" rainbows just do a search for "Orvis1" or "LOAH" :wink:


 :wink: observed. :lol:

I can only speak for myself, but you're absolutely right. I've been lacking in "magnum" fish this year. At least I've done a lot of footwork and tried new places though. In fact, some of my best trips have been this year, catching dinks on the Wasatch Plateau. Can't beat the scenery.

I've got the itch though and my big fish libido is acting up. I'll get some "magnum" flowing soon enough.

Glad you hooked up with something, even if they were less than display quality.

I thought your brother told you "No more fishing without me". See what you get? :lol:


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

My what attitude we have . You might consider yourself lucky they didn't play duelin' banjo's on you . I kinda like the place myself . I must be a hick I guess .


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

Take this exact experience- times it by ten- and change the language to Spanish- and you have Utah Lake.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

or american fork canyon. why do they think they have to swim in my river?????


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

that's called a combination bath/laundromat.


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

For Sacramento Perch that would be Garrison Reservoir (Pruess Lake).


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

LOAH said:


> wouldn't mind reeling in a Skoal-fed brown of decent size


I wish I could come up with funny crap like this. That Utah Lake comment had me ROTFLMAO if you know what I mean. For those who like Grantsville, I will admit that most of the problem was coming from one family. The guy kept yelling at his kids the whole time and I was always looking over there and shaking my head like Napoleon's cousins who have all the sweet hookups. But speaking of Skoal-fed browns, here's a little betty I pulled out of the big G last year. 23.5" Apparently I was running low on razors at the time, which may also account for my reputation as a filthy, nasty boy.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Good lord! Maybe that's why you didn't hear banjos, you were the one that was supposed to be playing it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice fish


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey! Someone switched the schematics on that fish! They gave it the skin of a brown, but the body of a rainbow!

I would demand a refund. :wink: 


That's a sweet brown, Matador. Fatty.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Beautiful fish.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice fish  

You filthy, nasty boy !!!


----------

